# اخواننا المسيح لنا سؤال نريد جوابه ممن وعاه



## amali (16 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

قبل الموضوع اتمنى من كل المشرفين عدم حذف الموضوع 

لانني بجد و الله العظيم اريد رأيكم بصراحة ربما تكون ردودكم مقنعة 

و لكم جزيل الشكر 

اعباد المسيح لنا سؤال نريد جوابه ممن وعاه


اذا مات الاله بصنع قوم اماتوه فما هذا الاله
وهل ارضاه ما نالوه منه فبشراهم اذا نالوا رضاه
وان سخط الذى فعلوه فيه فقوتهم اذا اوهت قواه
وهل بقى الوجود بلا اله سميع يستجيب لمن دعاه
وهل خلت الطباق السبع لما ثوى تحت التراب وقد علاه
وهل خلت العوالم من اله يدبرها وقد سمرت يداه
وكيف تخلت الاملاك عنه بنصرهم وقد سمعوا بكاه
وكيف اطاقت الخشبات حمل الاله الحق شد على قفاه
وكيف دنا الحديد اليه حتى يخالطه ويلحقه اذاه
وكيف تمكنت ايدى عداه وطالت حيث قد صفعوا قفاه
وهل عاد المسيح الى حياة ام المحى له رب سواه
ويا عجبا لقبر ضم ربا واعجب منه بطنا قد حواه
اقام هناك تسعا من شهور لدى الظلمات من حيض غذاه
وشق الفرج مولودا صغيرا ضعيفا فاتحا للثدى فاه
وياكل ثم يشرب ثم ياتى بلازم ذاك هل هذا اله
تعالى الله عن افك النصارى سيسال كلهم عما افتراه
اعباد الصليب لاى معنى يعظم او يقبح من رماه
وهل تقضى العقول بغير كسر واحراق له ولمن بغاه
اذا ركب الاله عليه كرها وقد شدت لتسمير يداه
فذاك المركب الملعون حقا فدسه لا تبسه اذ تراه
يهان عليه رب الخلق طرا وتعبده فانك من عداه
فان عظمته من اجل ان قد حوى رب العباد وقد علاه
وقد فقد الصليب فان راينا له شكلا تذكرنا سناه
فهلا للقبور سجدت ترى لضم القبر ربك فى حشاه
فيا عبد المسيح افق فهذا بدايته وهذا منتهاه​


----------



## _Stev_ (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اخواننا المسيح لنا سؤال نريد جوابه ممن وعاه*

*يا اتباع محمد لكم جواب فيمن عبدناه*
...............................................................................................................................​ 

*يا اتباع محمد تسجدون ل اله ما عرفتم هذا الا له*
*تصلون له خمسا في اليوم طمعا ان تدخلوا جناه*​ 
*يدعوا المسلمين ان يقتلوا اهل الكتاب اهو اله اظطربت قواه*
*ان كان محمد رسول ربه فلماذا لم يستجب له دعواه*​ 
*ان ياتي قومه بايه فقال: قل بسط الارض و رفع سماه*
*ان كان الهكم اكبر كبيرا فاعلم ان المسيح قد علاه*​ 
*لكم نبي عبس و تولى عندما الضرير اتاه*
*لم يسلم منه عمه فاكرمه اذ قال تبت يداه*​ 
*ولنا مسيح يشفي و يحيي فانه اله و نعم اللاله*
*ليس موته ضعفا بل قوة لانه قام و اترفع الى سماه*​ 
*قل ان المسيح مات رحمه للعالمين فهل تقبل الى اله فاتح يداه*
*فالمسيح بكى لاجلنا محبه فهل تعرف الان قيمه بكاه*​ 
*فلماذا نتعظم ان سمعناه تجسد, فانها حكمه فيالى غنى حكماه*
*والذين اذوه و صفعوه فان المسيح سياتي ليجازي من جازاه*​ 
*مات المسيح بالجسد لا بالروح ,قل هو رب ليس رب سواه*
*تتعجب عن اله مكث في بطن و قبر ,بل تعجب عن اله ينسخ اياه*​ 
*نعم جاء كطفل صغير ياكل و يشرب فقد ولد ليعلن فداه*
*اليس منكم الا الجحيم واردها ,اما نحن فخلصنا بدماه*​ 
*يا عباد الهلال لا تغلوا ,ان المسيح سيدين من رماه*
*ما سمرت يداه الا محبه افتتعجب لتسمير يداه*​ 
*و بهما قد خلق ما نراه, فصلبناه بخطايانا و هو فاتح يداه*
*فالله اعطى رحمه و نعمه لمن ساله و بغاه*​ 
*المسيح سياتي بسحب عن قريب فماذا تقول عندما تراه*
*يدخل فردوسه من امن به و الجحيم كان لمن عاداه*​ 
*لا نبغي حور عين , خمر او عسل, بل نسعى لننال رضاه*
*فالمسيح اله و رب فاقبلوا اليه ممن ابتغى رحماه*​


----------



## amali (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اخواننا المسيح لنا سؤال نريد جوابه ممن وعاه*



_Stev_ قال:


> *يا اتباع محمد لكم جواب فيمن عبدناه*​
> 
> 
> *يا اتباع محمد تسجدون ل اله ما عرفتم هذا الا له*
> ...



رد رائع اخي 

شفتو يا اعضاء ارجوكم تناقشو بهذه الطريقة

احب ان اسالك اخي قبل ان ارد عليك....

عيسى عليه السلام هو انسان مثلنا مثله اليس كذلك؟؟؟؟


----------



## _Stev_ (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اخواننا المسيح لنا سؤال نريد جوابه ممن وعاه*

هل تبغي ردا لاجل ان تعلم ام انك -عذرا- تريد الجدال?
ان احببت الجدال فلا جواب سيرضيك, وان احببت المعرفه فلنا من جواب ما يقنع العقل و يلمس القلب و الفؤاد.  و لك من الخيار ما احببت.​


----------



## salma (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اخواننا المسيح لنا سؤال نريد جوابه ممن وعاه*

ياخى هذا الرد بعيدا كل البعد عن الموضوع الا اتكلمت فية 
انا وجميع المسلمين نوءمن بعيسى علية وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام 
ومن لم يومن من المسلمين بعيسى والانبياء الذين سبقوة فليس مسلما
عوزك ترد علية فى الكلام الا انا  قلتة تناقض الاناجيل الواضح للصغير والكبير 
با الاخخص حادث الصلب والقيامة وظهور المسيح اى قيامتة        
انا عاوز الرد  الواضح على الكلام دى انت باعت ايات قراتية 
 الكلام دى انا عارفة كويس
عوزك تقول لى مثلا ان كلامى غلط 
ودى كلة ماحصلش وتقولى على الحقيقة
با الاخص الصلب والقيامة والوهية ا المسيح تكفي الخطايا


----------



## dudu (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اخواننا المسيح لنا سؤال نريد جوابه ممن وعاه*



salma قال:


> ياخى هذا الرد بعيدا كل البعد عن الموضوع الا اتكلمت فية
> انا وجميع المسلمين نوءمن بعيسى علية وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام
> ومن لم يومن من المسلمين بعيسى والانبياء الذين سبقوة فليس مسلما
> عوزك ترد علية فى الكلام الا انا  قلتة تناقض الاناجيل الواضح للصغير والكبير
> ...


  لو كنت تؤمن بلقران لما كان هذا جوابك 
انت تنكر كلام الله في القران الكريم  حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل  دودو:ura1::spor2:


----------



## salma (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اخواننا المسيح لنا سؤال نريد جوابه ممن وعاه*

جواب الاانت جوبت على
انت جايب ايات من سورة مريم وال العمران
زى ما قلت لك قبل سابق
عاوزك تناقشنى فى الكلام الا انا قلتة على فكرة انت باين عليك ماعندكش كلام تقولة
 يبهاحقيقة الصلب والقيامة والتناقض كلة صحيح
فى بعض النصارى اقنعو بكلامى عارف السبب فى الاقناع اى 
ان حضرتك لم ترد علية رد واضح فى صلب الموضوع
عاوزك تناقشنى فى نقطة ان المسيح الة انا قلت انة مش الة وجبت كلام اقنع بعض النصارى وكنا فى انتظار ردك بس اللا سف مجاش الردالا يقنعهم قبل ما يقنعنى
اصدقائى النصارى هم الا قلو على كلامك انة بعيد عن الحقيقة
يعنى انت ماعرفتش تقنعنى ولا تقنع الا منك
 انا  والا معاى فى انتظار جوابك
انا واثق انك ماعندكش جواب
لان حجتك ضعيفة ولو عاوز تكلم على الاميل مايك يبها كدة كويس اوى
 ولو اقنعتنى اكون معاك بس لو اقنعتك -مش عاوز منك حاجة --مع السلامة


----------



## ابن الشرق (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اخواننا المسيح لنا سؤال نريد جوابه ممن وعاه*

*الموضوع مكرر و منسوخ من المواقع الاخرى بشكل واضح و فاضح 


لو فعلا تريد النقاش ......... اطرح محور محور  وستجد الرد الحقيقي على الشبهات الوهمية التي نسختها من احدى المواقع المعروفة بالتلفيق تجدها مفصلة في ارشيف المنتدى *


----------



## amali (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اخواننا المسيح لنا سؤال نريد جوابه ممن وعاه*



salma قال:


> لا الة الا اللة سيدنا محمد رسول اللة
> حسبنا اللة ونعم الوكيل




بارك الله فيكي اختي سلمى

الله يهدي ما خلق


----------



## استفانوس (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اخواننا المسيح لنا سؤال نريد جوابه ممن وعاه*



> لا الة الا اللة سيدنا محمد رسول اللة


*هذه حقيقة
ولكن على المسلمين ان يشكرو ابو الاسود الدؤلي
لتنقيط والتفقيط
اللة
الات
الله​*


----------



## dudu (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اخواننا المسيح لنا سؤال نريد جوابه ممن وعاه*



فريد قال:


> *هذه حقيقة
> ولكن على المسلمين ان يشكرو ابو الاسود الدؤلي
> لتنقيط والتفقيط
> اللة
> ...


  والله حلوة وحلوة اوي عاليهم  يافريد  حبيبي :ura1::ura1::ura1:


----------



## استفانوس (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اخواننا المسيح لنا سؤال نريد جوابه ممن وعاه*

*اود الجواب عوضا على التحصر​*


----------



## _Stev_ (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اخواننا المسيح لنا سؤال نريد جوابه ممن وعاه*

عجبي في شخصان 
شخص يسال و لا يستمع لجواب.
و شخص كره جواب فيزيدك بسؤال.


اننا نرغب بحوار لا جدال.
فلا تجادلوننا بل حاوروننا بالتي هي احسن.
​


----------



## amali (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اخواننا المسيح لنا سؤال نريد جوابه ممن وعاه*



_Stev_ قال:


> عجبي في شخصان
> شخص يسال و لا يستمع لجواب.
> و شخص كره جواب فيزيدك بسؤال.
> 
> ...



و الله معاك حق يا استاذ ستيف 

فينك و فين مداخلاتك الرائعة


----------



## newman_with_jesus (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اخواننا المسيح لنا سؤال نريد جوابه ممن وعاه*

الاخ العزيز 
سلام ونعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح
ربنا يباركك على هذا الرد الذي وحياة من اعبده لم ارى ردا على مسلم مثله 
جعلك الرب قوة في ايادي الرب يسوع


----------



## _Stev_ (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اخواننا المسيح لنا سؤال نريد جوابه ممن وعاه*

اشكرك اخي الحبيب new man with Jesus يبارك الرب حياتك و ينير طريقك و يستخدمك لمجد اسمه المبارك.​


----------



## fredyyy (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اخواننا المسيح لنا سؤال نريد جوابه ممن وعا*

*با الاخخص حادث الصلب والقيامة وظهور المسيح اى قيامتة *

*لو فُرغت المسيحية من صليب المسيح وقيامتة وانة ابن الله 

فما عادت مسيحية 

المسيح ابن الله 
صليب المسيح
قيامة المسيح

هذة ثوابت لا تناقش ...... لكنها توضح لطالب المعرفة*

* رو 5:10 
***  لانه ان كنا ونحن اعداء قد صولحنا مع الله بموت ابنه فبالأولى كثيرا ونحن مصالحون نخلص بحياته. ****


----------

